

New London Apple Store Big Enough To… Block Out The Sun? - antr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/new-london-apple-store-big-enough-to-block-out-the-sun/

======
reemrevnivek
Reuters says "U.S. developer Hines is in talks to buy the site for under 25
million pounds and Apple is interested in taking space there."
([http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/02/uk-apple-target-
idU...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/02/uk-apple-target-
idUKTRE7811NM20110902)) According to
<http://www.ifoapplestore.com/the_stores.html>, Apple's retail stores range
from around 3,600 square feet to 20,000 square feet, with most being in the
3,000 to 6,000 square foot range.

The article states proposed building the Apple store is situated in is a
"10-storey development 87,000 square feet of offices and 13,000 square feet of
retail." It's quite likely that the 13,000 square foot retail section will
have several stores, including the Apple store.

This isn't about Apple creating enormous stores. This is about the possible
development of an office center with a shopping floor that might house an
Apple store.

